# Steiner's Story, split from Re: General Questions regarding your application



## steiner0400

GOOD NEWS, EVERYONE!

As we know, today is October 1st. I went in for my CFAT...

The test is gruelling but manageable if you're quick to determine obvious answers. For those that do not read books often; good luck on the first part.

Anyways, after completing the test(s) and self assessments, there were seven of us whom entered and waited in the waiting area. The silence was intense, every footstep resinating from the adjacent hallway made your heart skip a beat. The clocks timed TICKING making your foot vibrate. Some of us being called in one-by-one and released the same.

Then there were four. Myself, a perticularily attractive danish girl, a man dressed as I was in shorts and a sweater, and a well dressed gentleman with a light beard. 

We were called in and my heart sank. I feared we were the failures. We were handed sheets of paper with highlighter markings. "No!" I thought. 

"You may notice your sheets to be particularly colourful." The file manager said, "However, You're all eligible for officers."

My mind couldn't comprehend what I had just heard. I had passed that exhausting test. That mind boggling set of nearly impossible to comlete questions. 

I feel free. I feel excited. 

We passed. Congratulating eachother as we stepped out of the gaze of the file manager, which was a piercing stare, we went on our ways to bask in the glory. 

But now... There's another wait. 4-6 weeks for the background, credit, and reliability screening. 

I'll have to contact my references to ask them for daytime numbers since most of the numbers I have are for their house phones and they all work days. 

Oh well. The most fearful part has come to pass. 

Thanks for keeping up with this tale. ;D


(Moderator edit to fix title.)


----------



## Loachman

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> GOOD NEWS, EVERYONE!
> 
> As we know, today is October 1st.



It's not good news for those of us who hate winter.


----------



## steiner0400

Loachman said:
			
		

> It's not good news for those of us who hate winter.



As I'm sure you know, the army doesn't stop for winter. The army is ready 24/7/365. I feel though, that with it being up to 1.5 months to have any more progress, that (being around November 15th) It's unlikely that I'll be BMQ'd for a winter period. But who knows, Maybe it'll happen. One can only hope, right? 

Try being a little optimistic my friend.


----------



## Jayjaycf

Good to hear you were successful on your Cfat, I did mine couple weeks ago and remember being stressed and anxious after the test because I thought I didn't do good enough. We were 20 to do the test and when we were all done they called about 10 of us outside, while we waited were all wondering if we had fail because the first 10 people who got called all looked brilliant ( not saying that they were not ) but in the end they failed their cfat and we passed. It is quite a relieve when you hear you did great and qualify for almost all the trade in the army including officer trade. Good luck for the rest of the process mine was pretty quick got the interview and medical last Thursday everything was fine just have to get a form filled by Lasik since I got my vision corrected 10 months ago. Again good luck and wish everything goes well for you


----------



## steiner0400

Jayjaycf said:
			
		

> Good to hear you were successful on your Cfat, I did mine couple weeks ago and remember being stressed and anxious after the test because I thought I didn't do good enough. We were 20 to do the test and when we were all done they called about 10 of us outside, while we waited were all wondering if we had fail because the first 10 people who got called all looked brilliant ( not saying that they were not ) but in the end they failed their cfat and we passed. It is quite a relieve when you hear you did great and qualify for almost all the trade in the army including officer trade. Good luck for the rest of the process mine was pretty quick got the interview and medical last Thursday everything was fine just have to get a form filled by Lasik since I got my vision corrected 10 months ago. Again good luck and wish everything goes well for you




Thanks, man!
Hopefully the rest of my process quickens up a little bit and I can get out there and do my country proud.

It felt surreal to be above the rest since I felt as though I was struggling with the mathematical portion. Guess I jsut have a wise gut. haha

How long would you say you waited after your CFAT for an interview call? I know I still have to get daytime numbers for my references so the third party company can contact them on their terms. so that will likely extend my time, just wondered if you had any issues with your security and credit screening.

N


----------



## Jayjaycf

The longest wait I had was for the first contact, I got an email saying that I needed to bring security form filled out, original birth certificate and transcript to the recruiting center two weeks later got the call to schedule my Cfat, it was scheduled two weeks later and once my cfat was completed I got to sit with a very nice woman that booked my medical and interview right after the cfat so once the ball got rolling for me it was something like a 2 months process starting from bringing transcript to cfat to medical and interview. I know they called my reference in between my cfat and interview because they told me they had been called. Had no problem whatsoever with the credit check and criminal record check the lady interviewing me told me that both were good. So everything was pretty quick on their end in my opinion I hope it will turn out this way for you too.


----------



## steiner0400

It would be nice for me to have gotten my medical scheduled. But who knows, after I call my file manager tomorrow with my references daytime numbers maybe it'll go quick.

One can only hope!


----------



## steiner0400

I suppose I should give a full back story to this whole ordeal anyways so here it is. 

Since I was a child, I've had a huge admiration for anything and everything military. From the bullets to the tanks, from the fuel to the flight, everything.

Over the years that admiration slowly eroded until I was left graduating grade 12 with no career plan ahead of myself. From then on I worked as a sandwich artist at the local subway... That is, until about 2.5 years ago at the age of 18 when I decided - rather, I was told by my mother - that I need to figure out what I'm doing with my life and to get on it. So I picked something of a career.

Heavy Equipment Operator.. "badass!" I thought so I applied for the HEO course at Conestoga College here in ontario. The course was extensive, teaching aspects of the field that I as a HEO would likely never be faced with. I loved It, though, It was where I was meant to be. The smell of burning diesel, the sheer size of everything, the prestige of operating a 80,000lb piece of steel.

The life came too quickly to a halt when the course ended. I graduated with honours and a 3.64 G.P.A. 2nd in the class. There I was, still working the weekend shifts at the local sub shop. One day I decided I would go out with my neighbour and work on his companies site for FREE to get my foot in the door. That's when I got the call from a road construction company. I went in the following day.

To my surprise I went in and one of the guys I had the class with was running the D6 dozer. I was told to go work in it next. I was in it for about 30 minutes scraping up topsoil for a fill site. After this time, I went to run the smaller D5 (piece of ****) on the road levelling off gravel. After about 20 minutes of this I saw the guy who was there before driving away in his car. It seemed I beat him out of the job, but I didn't know it was an audition... I was told by my supervisor that I had the job within a minute and that the other guy was there the day before and that morning as well. Didn't really suprise me much because the guy I beat out wasn't very good with equipment. I did feel a bit bad for him though.

During all of this I got out of a 2 year relationship and into a new one (no downtime at all.. kind of disappointed about that TO BE HONEST). Though, I am happy to be where I am now in another almost 2 year relationship still holding strong. 

The reason I bring up the relationships is because both of the women I was/am with have told me through casual conversation that they would not want me to join the military. This topic came up because I would sometimes say how I wished I could have made a difference overseas or at our homefront. Both of them get emotional when I talk about it. Finally after a year My current girlfriend told me that she would support whatever I choose. 

That being said, after the second season of working with said construction company the contract was up, and I, like the others, was left jobless. Here I am.. Back in the same boat as before. I looked for work out west, contacting EVERY company with construction, excavating, pipelaying, etc. . . And there I was. I discussed it with my current girlfriend and she said it was fine and she would support me no matter what.

I applied on the day of August 14th, 2013. 

I received an e-mail the next day asking for the support documents. 

I sent the support documents on August 19th, 2013 and were received on August 22nd, 2013.

I waited days, which turned to weeks, which turned to a month. Calling at certain points along the way (2, 3 and 4 week marks) No voicemail availability since it was all automated call service. E-mails left without reply. I was defeated. Why wasn't I getting anyone to pick up or e-mail back? I left a plea for help on the forums here. Someone helped and said that if no one answers your e-mail, your file is likely at the CFRC.

I went and tried my luck at my CFRC... Turns out, They were mailed the file the day after the support documents were received at the North Bay office.

The file was sent from North Bay on August 23rd, 2013.

When I went in I was told my file wasn't overly competative and they saw no reason to contact me. Jeeze, Thanks! After much conversation They switched out the 2 trades which I was unlikely to be picked for (combat engineer believe it or not with my civi cridentials) and armoured.

They gave me a folder holding all of the forms I needed to fill out to regarding security check references etc...

The forms were returned on September 23rd, 2013.

On the day I returned the fillour out forms, I was given a CFAT date. Only one week away.

My CFAT was scheduled for today, October 1st, 2013.

The test is nothing short of gruelling, hard, and stressful. My recommendation is just keep your cool and get your head in the right place before hand. After the test the 7 applicants were told to go out in the waiting area, after the first 3 were called in and left the final four, including myself, were called into the test room. 

"We're the failing bunch, I'm sure of it..." I thought, which I'm sure is what everyone else was thinking. We were handed the sheets covered in highlighter as the file manager stated they were very colourful, and yes they were. However, we seemed to be sitting with papers stating which trades we were eligible for. The selected trades being all of them. 

We all breathed a sigh of relief and left the room after a discussion about what to expect now. We congratulated eachother and went on our ways. 

So here I am, finishing off with a breath. waiting for further instruction from my file manager. 

Ill keep everyone up to date.


----------



## the 48th regulator

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> As I'm sure you know, the army doesn't stop for winter. The army is ready 24/7/365. I feel though, that with it being up to 1.5 months to have any more progress, that (being around November 15th) It's unlikely that I'll be BMQ'd for a winter period. But who knows, Maybe it'll happen. One can only hope, right?
> 
> Try being a little optimistic my friend.



 :rofl:

Ya Loachman, you pessimistic prick!

Unfortunately steiner0400, Optimism disappears when one realizes the army loves the outdoors, and the outdoors in winter is where the cold resides.  Keep up the chipper attitude, it does for some good times out in the field.....

dileas

tess


----------



## steiner0400

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Ya Loachman, you pessimistic prick!
> 
> Unfortunately steiner0400, Optimism disappears when one realizes the army loves the outdoors, and the outdoors in winter is where the cold resides.  Keep up the chipper attitude, it does for some good times out in the field.....
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



haha yeah, a little excessive in my tone but funny nonetheless. Either way, the army does love the outdoors and it does seem that the outdoors is affected by the winter. Hey, gues we aren't all born with canadian blood now are we?


----------



## Van Gogh

Congratulations Steiner !!!

Yeah the exams can be stressful. I especially remember the part when they called me to give the results, I was so stressed. I was really relieved to know that I passed, great moment. That moment was so great that I would even say it was worth all the psychological suffering before it lol.

I remember writing it myself. Was stressful, but not grueling. Wrote it only 1 month after I wrote a GMAT (which is little bit harder and lasted for 4 hours, now that was really grueling lol.)

What position have you applied btw? Which officers? 
By when are you planing/hoping to get into the army?


----------



## steiner0400

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> What position have you applied btw? Which officers?
> By when are you planing/hoping to get into the army?



I'm hoping to get into artillery or infantry, bu I will take vehicle tech. Those are the three. I can't be an officer without military training or a university training unfortunately...

I'm hoping to have a BMQ date by early next year, if not by the end of this year.. All depends on how quickly everything goes from here.

Thanks for showing up V.G.


----------



## mariomike

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Heavy Equipment Operator.. "badass!" I thought so I applied for the HEO course at Conestoga College here in ontario. The course was extensive, teaching aspects of the field that I as a HEO would likely never be faced with. I loved It, though, It was where I was meant to be. The smell of burning diesel, the sheer size of everything, the prestige of operating a 80,000lb piece of steel.



I wasn't an HEO, but we were in their union ( go figure ). Many years ago, my former partner ( a Paramedic ) was ( involuntarily ) re-classified by the City as an HEO and transferred to the Works Department.

I saw him at the Yard and he showed me what they trained him on. Rubber-tired and track-type front end loaders, backhoes, grade-alls, roll-off trucks. They put him on the Michigan run driving an AZ tractor-trailer. 

He seemed to like it. Just goes to show how people adapt when career paths change.  

Good luck with your application.


----------



## steiner0400

mariomike said:
			
		

> I wasn't an HEO, but we were in their union ( go figure ). Many years ago, my former partner ( a Paramedic ) was ( involuntarily ) re-classified by the City as an HEO and transferred to the Works Department.
> 
> I saw him at the Yard and he showed me what they trained him on. Rubber-tired and track-type front end loaders, backhoes, grade-alls, roll-off trucks. They put him on the Michigan run driving an AZ tractor-trailer.
> 
> He seemed to like it. Just goes to show how people adapt when career paths change.
> 
> Good luck with your application.



Operating is a skill that some people have naturally, sme people can learn, and some people should just stick to watching.


----------



## DAA

Wow, an applicant who has garnered their own "thread"!  You just might become an example for others and help to answer some of their questions in the process, which have been asked time and time again.

The only part missing is the "preface" and how your initial application process went?  That seems to be the most popular question these days.   Did you apply "online/hard copy"?  How long before being contacted?  You started it, so let's hear it all!!!!   Start to hopefully, fruitful finish!!!


----------



## Van Gogh

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Thanks, man!
> Hopefully the rest of my process quickens up a little bit and I can get out there and do my country proud.
> 
> It felt surreal to be above the rest since I felt as though I was struggling with the mathematical portion. Guess I jsut have a wise gut. haha
> 
> How long would you say you waited after your CFAT for an interview call? I know I still have to get daytime numbers for my references so the third party company can contact them on their terms. so that will likely extend my time, just wondered if you had any issues with your security and credit screening.
> 
> N



Really sorry if I might have misread what you have written in your very first post, but if I understood it right, you are a girl? Am I right??? 
Just curious ....

P.S. I am sure you will get in pretty quickly, your file shouldn't have and problems according to what you wrote and the positions you applied to I believe are in relatively high demand !!!


----------



## mariomike

Van Gogh said:
			
		

> Really sorry if I might have misread what you have written in your very first post, but if I understood it right, you are a girl? Am I right???
> Just curious ....



Check his profile, if you are curious...
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/members/57117


----------



## Van Gogh

Oops, he is a guy, my bad  
 :facepalm:


----------



## Loachman

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Hey, gues we aren't all born with canadian blood now are we?



I am English, by birth, actually - but I've been here since winters were somewhat colder and longer than they've been for the last many years.

And I am a realist. I've seen a lot of optimists smacked in the face by reality.


----------



## steiner0400

DAA said:
			
		

> The only part missing is the "preface" and how your initial application process went?  That seems to be the most popular question these days.   Did you apply "online/hard copy"?  How long before being contacted?  You started it, so let's hear it all!!!!   Start to hopefully, fruitful finish!!!



It was an *ONLINE* application as most - if not all - are now. I was given a hard copy set of application papers the day I went in to inquire about my file too so I think they might still do hard copy if that's what you rather do. I was given a heads up by someone on here, who heard my plea on another forum board, that my file had been sent from North Bay and that I should call them. I'm not really a phone person so I decided to go in person, which was actually quite intimidating. Cotton mouth has followed me there every time I've been in that office.

As far as being first contacted. I received an email from North Bay the day of or the day after my application was sent in (I can't really remember.)



			
				Van Gogh said:
			
		

> Really sorry if I might have misread what you have written in your very first post, but if I understood it right, you are a girl? Am I right???
> Just curious ....
> 
> P.S. I am sure you will get in pretty quickly, your file shouldn't have and problems according to what you wrote and the positions you applied to I believe are in relatively high demand !!!



No, I am a guy. Thanks mariomike, however, I'm a little curious as to why it mattered and whether or not you (mariomike) creeped up my profile before or after he asked. haha


----------



## steiner0400

Happy birthday to me. Happy birthday to me. Happy birthday dear, me. Happy birthday to me.


----------



## steiner0400

Hey everyone.

As of Thursday Oct 10th One of my references told me that they have been called. Since she works during the week Its hard for her to receive calls during the day. She told me that she would call them back the next day (Friday.) I have yet to ask if she got a hold of them since I was up north where I find serenity and relaxation. I'll keep posting about how my references are going along. 

As far as my weekend? Begun to shoot a bow for the first time and was destroying my fathers friend's accuracy. Some things just come naturally.


----------



## steiner0400

In regard to my above post:

My first reference was called on Thursday, which ended up being a voicemail. She called back the Friday, which ended up in a voicemail. She then received a call yesterday (Tuesday) and was able to talk to the reference checker - whether it be my file manager or a third party, I'm not sure. She gave rave reviews and was told that they liked what she said. Hopefully, that is some indication as to how my application is going.


----------



## Van Gogh

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Happy birthday to me. Happy birthday to me. Happy birthday dear, me. Happy birthday to me.



Happy belated birthday !!! 
My birthday was recently too, October 10th !!!
I guess we are both Libras  ;D


----------



## steiner0400

Finally! Today began with irony.

I wake up to a text from my mother asking about the progress with my application and if I still attend the gym. I answered in the affirmative for the gym part, but had to tell her I haven't heard much of my application since the CFAT.

About 2 hours later I receive a call. This call is my file manager calling to set a medical appointment. YES! finally, some more progress! only one more step after this medical and I'm in! can't contain my excitement now!

My medical is booked for 25Nov 2013 so hopefully I get an interview booked shortly after. 

I'm so close but still so far! I really hope I can get a spring BMQ date. 

Long story short, I'm almost there.


----------



## steiner0400

Greetings, everyone.

Yesterday was my medical. But that's not where I'm going to start my story...


So last week, starting sunday, I went hunting. Unfortunately, we wounded a deer but were unable to track it after the first day of tracking because of rain (it's rather hard to track blood after its washed away.) That was the only action we saw. Saturday after waking up at 0500 for a morning hunt and hunting until noon, I drove for 5 hours in the snow to get home. Of course where I live was receiving a snow squall... Woopdy doo right? Wrong, I plow snow on top of working a night shift job.

On saturday night I was called out to plow around 0000 and didn't get finished until noon. I went home and rested for about 3 hours before eating, showering, and getting ready to go out again. I went plowing again for another 9 hours. I would have been out longer but I needed to rest for my medical. I got home around 0500 in the morning but since my girlfriend was getting up for school I decided to visit her in the shower after not seeing much of her in the last 9 days. 

Anyways, after the short while in the shower I drove her to school and came home to sleep. I slept from about 0930 to about 1230... My medical was at 1300...

I got to the medical and was hardly awake during most of it. The medical history, hearing, and vision tests were nothing... I'm a V1/V2 in vision and a B1 in hearing. It came down to the physical portion... I was dreading it. Some of the balance tests are pretty ridiculous, Standing on tip toes, and heels AND walking... then in a walking squat position, and then the push-ups. I passed it all surprisingly and was on my way. 

I'm so thankful this part is - for the most part - over, I just need to bring a paper to my doctor and have it signed off regarding my lower than normal blood pressure vs. previous marijuana use. 

So that's that, I hope to get word on an interview soon but who knows. I was told they have no spots available for interviews until the new year but I'm ok with that.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## PanaEng

Dude, if you like heavy equipment, why didn't you apply for combat engineer?


----------



## steiner0400

PanaEng said:
			
		

> Dude, if you like heavy equipment, why didn't you apply for combat engineer?



Trust me, I did. I was told that it was closed and they wouldnt likely be taking in applicants for it for a while.

Sounded like a load of bs if you ask me, since a lot of people in the application process - on here at least - have my three top pics; CBT ENG, ARTY, ARMOURED... for some reason I was deemed "less competative" for those three... Funny since I'm sure my civi cridentials more than likely out weigh 80% of those applying for the same trades on here. 

Went through conestoga college for H.E.O... graduated with a 3.64 G.P.A. (honours) and top in class. Have 3 years experience in the field. Passed the CFAT with eligibility for all trades, and have been deemed medically fit. 

Your guess is as good as mine as to why I have been disregarded as a CBT ENG or ARMOURED soldier..

I'll be calling my recruiter soon to ask him to inform me when any of my three top pics become open since I personally don't want to work on engines, I want to break engines if you catch my drift.


----------



## KerryBlue

Sounds like your recruiter tried to fill a gap in the Veh tech recruiting, with your H.E.O background hoping you'd be happy working on the machines. I agree with you your qualifications civi wise are greater then mine, I've only worked as a labourer on a construction site for a few summers. I passed the CFAT with flying colours but am now waiting for background checks to finish so I can proceed further. 

An aside, you mentioned you did push ups for your medical was their any particular reason? I thought push ups were set aside for the reserve PT, and Reg Force did it at week 0 at BMQ

Good luck with your application, Combat Eng and Armoured will hopefully be opened in April for us.


----------



## RCDtpr

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Trust me, I did. I was told that it was closed and they wouldnt likely be taking in applicants for it for a while.
> 
> Sounded like a load of bs if you ask me, since a lot of people in the application process - on here at least - have my three top pics; CBT ENG, ARTY, ARMOURED... for some reason I was deemed "less competative" for those three... Funny since I'm sure my civi cridentials more than likely out weigh 80% of those applying for the same trades on here.
> 
> Went through conestoga college for H.E.O... graduated with a 3.64 G.P.A. (honours) and top in class. Have 3 years experience in the field. Passed the CFAT with eligibility for all trades, and have been deemed medically fit.
> 
> Your guess is as good as mine as to why I have been disregarded as a CBT ENG or ARMOURED soldier..
> 
> I'll be calling my recruiter soon to ask him to inform me when any of my three top pics become open since I personally don't want to work on engines, I want to break engines if you catch my drift.



Being that you have no idea what others are bringing to the table....saying you are more qualified than 80% of applicants is a pretty broad statement.

Hate to burst your bubble...but at least for the Armoured Corps.....your HEO is of absolutely no bearing or use.


----------



## steiner0400

RCDcpl said:
			
		

> Being that you have no idea what others are bringing to the table....saying you are more qualified than 80% of applicants is a pretty broad statement.
> 
> Hate to burst your bubble...but at least for the Armoured Corps.....your HEO is of absolutely no bearing or use.



Your observation is correct and I did make a blunt and broad statement. However, I do stand by it seeing as not many - if any- indicate any such education in their stories. a 3.64 G.P.A. is the equivelant of 91%. Thats honours/high honours (depending on school function). 

Now my main machine of choice is bulldozer, ergo a track type vehicle to a tank and/or LAVIII is comparable in menouverability to some degree. 

Its like going from riding a bike to a motorcycle... not everyone who walked will be able to ride a chopper. BUT most who ride peddle bikes will be more apt to operating a motorcycle... Understand where I'm coming from a little bit now?


----------



## steiner0400

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Sounds like your recruiter tried to fill a gap in the Veh tech recruiting, with your H.E.O background hoping you'd be happy working on the machines. I agree with you your qualifications civi wise are greater then mine, I've only worked as a labourer on a construction site for a few summers. I passed the CFAT with flying colours but am now waiting for background checks to finish so I can proceed further.
> 
> An aside, you mentioned you did push ups for your medical was their any particular reason? I thought push ups were set aside for the reserve PT, and Reg Force did it at week 0 at BMQ
> 
> Good luck with your application, Combat Eng and Armoured will hopefully be opened in April for us.



The push ups were to prove physical fitness. It was only 10, Dont get me wrong, you want to be able to do more, but 10 will pass you. Its a manditory part. 

For Pres they must exhibit a set number in a set time of pushups, sit ups, and steps. along with 2.4km in under 11:56 for those under 30yo. 

my fitness regime was based off of the Pres physical test so I was a little more well off... However, due to work and personal issues/events the gym has been on the backburner lately.


----------



## Scott

Hmm, someone currently in the RCD says this...



			
				RCDcpl said:
			
		

> Hate to burst your bubble...but at least for the Armoured Corps.....your HEO is of absolutely no bearing or use.



Which is countered by the applicant saying this:



			
				steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Now my main machine of choice is bulldozer, ergo a track type vehicle to a tank and/or LAVIII is comparable in menouverability to some degree.



And people wonder why potential recruits get a rough ride from time to time. There's being eager and hopeful that your background will give you something to contribute, then there's ramming multiple feet in your gob because you just don't want to listen what the people already doing the job you want have to tell you about it.


----------



## PMedMoe

Scott said:
			
		

> And people wonder why potential recruits get a rough ride from time to time. There's being eager and hopeful that your background will give you something to contribute, then there's ramming multiple feet in your gob because you just don't want to listen what the people already doing the job you want have to tell you about it.



 :goodpost:



			
				steiner0400 said:
			
		

> I do stand by it seeing as not many - if any- indicate any such education in their stories. a 3.64 G.P.A.



And you _do_ realize not every CF applicant is on this website, right?   :


----------



## RCDtpr

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Your observation is correct and I did make a blunt and broad statement. However, I do stand by it seeing as not many - if any- indicate any such education in their stories. a 3.64 G.P.A. is the equivelant of 91%. Thats honours/high honours (depending on school function).
> 
> Now my main machine of choice is bulldozer, ergo a track type vehicle to a tank and/or LAVIII is comparable in menouverability to some degree.
> 
> Its like going from riding a bike to a motorcycle... not everyone who walked will be able to ride a chopper. BUT most who ride peddle bikes will be more apt to operating a motorcycle... Understand where I'm coming from a little bit now?



LAV's aren't tracked....so your comparison is incorrect.

Further, driving a bulldozer at like 15km/h is not like driving an armoured vehicle at 60 cross country.  Coupled with the fact that HEO teaches nothing of reading the ground for tactical advantages etc, and has absolutely nothing to do with gunning, loading, commanding, and dismounted ops.....as I stated....your HEO experience is of little use.  Not once on exercise, or in Afghanistan have we ever had a problem and thought to ourselves "if only we had someone with a heavy equipment background."

And the riding a bike makes you more ready for a motorcycle is the dumbest analogy I've ever heard.

Best of luck in your applications.


----------



## mariomike

RCDcpl said:
			
		

> ...but at least for the Armoured Corps.....your HEO is of absolutely no bearing or use.



I have no dog in this fight, but it does say,

Related Civilian Occupations 
• Heavy equipment operator
• Computer operator
• Firefighter
• Guard
http://www.forces.ca/en/job/armouredsoldier-1#ro#parttime-4#info-1


----------



## RCDtpr

It also says firefighter......my 6 years in the trade.....I don't know the slightest thing about fighting fires.....nor do I know anything about computers....so computer operator really isn't that similar either.


----------



## KerryBlue

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Your observation is correct and I did make a blunt and broad statement. However, I do stand by it seeing as not many - if any- indicate any such education in their stories. a 3.64 G.P.A. is the equivelant of 91%. Thats honours/high honours (depending on school function).



EDIT:Too much personal info for poster's liking. 
Bruce  

There's plenty more on my resume with regards to leadership,sports and the likes, you have a unique diploma as an H.E.O but that doesn't make you better then 80% of the applicants. Everyone applying is different and comes from a different background. We all bring unique experiences which the CF recruiting system will look at and decide how competitive it makes us. 

(I am in no way trying to sound like I am better then anyone here, just giving steiner something to compare his application to)


----------



## steiner0400

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> EDIT: See above.
> Bruce
> 
> There's plenty more on my resume with regards to leadership,sports and the likes, you have a unique diploma as an H.E.O but that doesn't make you better then 80% of the applicants. Everyone applying is different and comes from a different background. We all bring unique experiences which the CF recruiting system will look at and decide how competitive it makes us.
> 
> (I am in no way trying to sound like I am better then anyone here, just giving steiner something to compare his application to)



I stand fairly speechless at the background you display. good on you for all of your sports education and volunteer history.

I would have loved to participate in organized sport, but due to the fact that I came from a low income family, the ones with more equipment than a pair of cleats and shinguards were out of the question. And since I am no soccer fan, soccer was out of the question for me. 

Makes me go back to the days of my childhood always being the kid borrowing someones stick to play road hockey.


----------



## KerryBlue

I was a lucky one. God graced me with one thing that will never be taught to anyone. Size. I currently stand a 6'5, 290lbs. Back in my football days before my injury I was able to bench press 305 3-4 times on a good day and 225 14-16 times. Now I'm trying to slim and trim down from my football playing days. I was just lucky to be born big and have parents who had some money to pay for all of us(3 boys and 1 girl of which I am the oldest at 19) to play sports, go to private school, go to good universities. My parents, both of a Ukrainian background also pushed all of us to be active within our community, and with regards to jobs. Just because we had money didn't mean they were going to pay for everything, and we learnt the importance of earning our own money.  


I wish you luck with the rest of your application, hopefully in a few years time we bump into each other wearing CADPAT.


----------



## steiner0400

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> I was a lucky one. God graced me with one thing that will never be taught to anyone. Size. I currently stand a 6'5, 290lbs. Back in my football days before my injury I was able to bench press 305 3-4 times on a good day and 225 14-16 times. Now I'm trying to slim and trim down from my football playing days. I was just lucky to be born big and have parents who had some money to pay for all of us(3 boys and 1 girl of which I am the oldest at 19) to play sports, go to private school, go to good universities. My parents, both of a Ukrainian background also pushed all of us to be active within our community, and with regards to jobs. Just because we had money didn't mean they were going to pay for everything, and we learnt the importance of earning our own money.
> 
> 
> I wish you luck with the rest of your application, hopefully in a few years time we bump into each other wearing CADPAT.



Maybe in a few years it'll be a more... transparent... camo pattern.


----------



## steiner0400

FINALLY!

Today I received the call for an interview. I know I'm not finished with my application yet, but I feel I can knock this interview out of the park!

1 MAY 2014 is the date. However, that is the day that I move from my current location to one just an hour down the road. 

In other news, just a few weeks ago I found something special out... I'm going to be a father!   As far as this goes, I was wondering if anyone knows anything about emergency leave whilst in basic? I mean if my fiance went into labour while I was in basic would I be able to leave for a day to experience the birth of my child without serious reprocussion?

Any help on that matter would be awesome. 


Now I get to study up on my trade choices so I can have a successful interview.


----------



## steiner0400

EVERYONE!

It's been a while since I've posted, I know. But guess what? I killed the interview (good thing). My interviewer said he can't see any reason for me not to be merit listed.

Now, I called my file manager last week and found out I've been merit listed. 

Since selection dates for this month are the (27th? correct me if I'm wrong, or let me know I'm right..) and there are over 700 positions between my three current trades I'm hoping, borderline expecting, to be called with a job offer by the 30th...

I've been training daily at the gym with my buddy trying to get back in shape for this experience of a lifetime.


How long after the job offer should I expect to be travelling to CFL-RS?

Let me know please


----------



## sarahsmom

The time between swearing in and starting BMQ will depend on when they  load you on course. I remember being told they don't like to have more than 2 weeks between those 2 dates to minimise what could happen and because that time counts as unpaid leave, or Leave without Pay. But I believe I have also seen on here people with up to 6 weeks between those dates. 
Just relax, you will be at CFLRS soon enough. At least there is less "shack hack" in the summer.
Good luck!


----------



## steiner0400

sarahsmom said:
			
		

> The time between swearing in and starting BMQ will depend on when they  load you on course. I remember being told they don't like to have more than 2 weeks between those 2 dates to minimise what could happen and because that time counts as unpaid leave, or Leave without Pay. But I believe I have also seen on here people with up to 6 weeks between those dates.
> Just relax, you will be at CFLRS soon enough. At least there is less "shack hack" in the summer.
> Good luck!



"shack hack"? I'm intrigued now... 

Inside joke, or something disgusting? haha


----------



## Bird_Gunner45

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> "shack hack"? I'm intrigued now...
> 
> Inside joke, or something disgusting? haha



Shack hack= passing colds and other illnesses to everyone in the shacks due to the close proximity


----------



## sarahsmom

In the summer, people tend to open their windows more, allowing fresh air in and icky germs out.
In the winter, especially in the green sector where it's basically one big room with cubicles as sleeping quarters, if you open your window, the recruits that sleep within a few bedspaces of you will complain that they are cold, etc. So the windows rarely get opened, and the only fresh air you end up getting is when you march outside, to get to the HD4 for example. I remember entire weeks (work weeks; Monday to Friday) where we didn't go outside at all. Morning PT had been done in the gym, and everything else took place in the Mega. No reason to go outside.


----------



## steiner0400

sarahsmom said:
			
		

> In the summer, people tend to open their windows more, allowing fresh air in and icky germs out.
> In the winter, especially in the green sector where it's basically one big room with cubicles as sleeping quarters, if you open your window, the recruits that sleep within a few bedspaces of you will complain that they are cold, etc. So the windows rarely get opened, and the only fresh air you end up getting is when you march outside, to get to the HD4 for example. I remember entire weeks (work weeks; Monday to Friday) where we didn't go outside at all. Morning PT had been done in the gym, and everything else took place in the Mega. No reason to go outside.



Gotcha... haha, well, with any luck (which my bloodline doesn't seem to posess as we are likely the most unlucky people on the planet even though were Irish..) I wont have to deal wit shack hack.

But on the plus side, I can be the "cool" recruit and know what shack hack is and inform my brethren before hand


----------



## Bird_Gunner45

steiner0400 said:
			
		

> Gotcha... haha, well, with any luck (which my bloodline doesn't seem to posess as we are likely the most unlucky people on the planet even though were Irish..) I wont have to deal wit shack hack.
> 
> But on the plus side, I can be the "cool" recruit and know what shack hack is and inform my brethren before hand



what you just said there.... dont do that.. at all. Unless you want to get grouped in with the former cadets who brag constantly about knowing how to do drill. That gets old REALLY quickly


----------



## Jayjaycf

"Expecting" a call, doesn't mean you will get one there are a lot of people who are merit listed, so just don't expect anything until you get THE call because the wait might be longer than you think, whoever I wish you luck for the selection dates and wish you get called soon just don't stop anything as of now because you may be in for a longer wait than you think. Good luck, wish you get the call


----------



## steiner0400

So my fellow army.ca-ers, I got my call today around 1330.

My file manager gave me a call for an offer of employment as an infantryman. My swearing in date is on 16 JUL 2014 and BMQ starts 26 JUL 2014 ends on 17 OCT 2014...

The anticipation and waiting has been killing me and now I can relax... Not really, all core workouts from now until basic. 

Best of luck everyone!


----------



## Flavus101

Excellent to hear!  :nod:


----------

